# IDM downloads html pages instead of the real files



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 19, 2011)

IDM downloads html pages instead of the real files from mediafire, what is the reason?Is there any ways to rectify the problem?


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> IDM downloads html pages instead of the real files from mediafire, what is the reason?Is there any ways to rectify the problem?



Are you trying to  insert the Mediafire Link into the "Add URL" section in IDM??


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 19, 2011)

Nop.I m right clicking on the link and then "download with IDM" option.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 19, 2011)

The HTML file generates the actual d/l link. Click on it, wait for download to start & then IDM will take over the d/l


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 19, 2011)

U mean after downloading the html file i have to open that file and click the download link in that file?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 19, 2011)

> right clicking on the link and then "download with IDM" option.



Don't do this. Just click on the link, wait for the download to start. IDM will take over the download. Which version on IDM are you using?


----------



## Neuron (Apr 19, 2011)

*@ra_sriniketan*:This is actually a problem with mediafire.I hope your browser is firefox.If not goto the download page through firefox.Now instead of right clicking on the link and selecting download with IDM ,left click on the 'Click here to start download from MediaFire..' link.If mediafire have really generated a valid download link IDM will start downloading else the page will auto reload.Keep left clicking till you get IDM to download the file.Usually it takes 2 left clicks for mediafire links to work.But sometimes mediafire generates the link instantly.

If the doesn't start even after many clicks empty cache and cookies and retry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> IDM downloads html pages instead of the real files from mediafire, what is the reason?Is there any ways to rectify the problem?



this happens when u try to download from sites which doesn't support download managers....so the files r usually downloaded with .htm extension & also in kB sizes....

But mediafire supports download managers...
try using another downloader such as orbit or IDA


----------



## mitraark (Apr 19, 2011)

Right Click on "Click here to download from Mediafire" and Select "Download With IDM" , if that doesn;t work, keep pressing insert and then do the same.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 21, 2011)

Solved. Actually its the caching problem of the browsers.Just using another browser for that particular file solved the problem.


----------

